# What is Ernesto Presas's background?



## Dagatan (Apr 10, 2005)

Hi,
Anybody know what GM Ernesto Presas's background is? Was he Balintawak? Where did he get his arnis training from? Thanks.


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 10, 2005)

Perhaps you may find his website useful.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 10, 2005)

He started in the family system. I don't think he trained Balintawak like his brother did. He also studied karate and judo.


----------

